# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Оценивание работы собаки...

## Tatjana

Я наткнулась на очень интересное описание работы собаки с Чемпионата Германии по ФХ 2008г.:
...В начале пересечения собака сошла со следа, но с помощью проводника вернулась обратно и до конца шла по следу уверенно.
«хорошо» - 84 балла.
Как такое может быть? :Ai:

----------


## Tatjana

И вот еще из этого же отчета:
...Четвертый отрезок нужно было проработать более уверенно. Собака идет здесь на пересечении удерживается проводником. Далее собака работает самостоятельно. На последнем отрезке необходимо было сохранять равномерный темп. WV: все углы проработаны уверенно. GV: все предметы обозначены убедительно, кроме 3, который пройден мимо.
«очень хорошо» - 90 баллов
Честно говоря, я в легком недоумении...

----------


## Олег Рымарев

может перевод не корректный..

----------


## aria

А вообще есть какое-нибудь Положение для судей, критерии оценки работы собак на таких мероприятиях? Или они разнятся от соревнования к соревнованию?

----------


## Arnold

Я тоже в шоке, никогда с таким не сталкивался, 
84 балла при них: сход с траектории следа с повторной постановкой, удержание на пересечении и еще и пропущенный предмет до кучи...
Насколько помню я в старых правилах IPO и бывшего Sch.H первых ступеней была возможность повторной постановки на след, но ни о какой оценке кроме "удовлетворительно" и речи не могло идти...
Но тут другое дело FH. Ежели все это сплюсовать... то ни о какой оценке "очень хорошо" и речи быть не может.
Я правильно понял: сход с траектории следа, а не ошибочная постановка на след, следствием которой стало то, что собака пошла по другому следу?
Интересно было бы поискать видео этого курьеза... А в переводе уверены??

----------


## Tatjana

> Интересно было бы поискать видео этого курьеза... А в переводе уверены??


В переводе не уверена...
А как вам вот это оценивание на 73б.? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gdxW...9133B&index=12
Собака получила результат... :0187:

----------


## Arnold

Ну что я могу, сказать если по делу:
Отсутствие облаивания (ну это, простите и ежу понятно)
у собаки хороший потенциал
но, безграмотно поставлено управление 
А если не по делу, то это, я так понимаю, Россия, где эксперты (некоторые) готовятся на скорую руку-это раз. Два-лично сам лицезрел как на испытаниях с полным отсутсвием работающих собак, более-менее работающим и по 100!!! баллов ставили. Я думаю, что эксперт поставил такую оценку чисто за потенциал собаки, чтобы не огорчать, так сказать проводника. Но при этом судья однозначно поступил вразрез с нормативом...

----------


## тайшет

> Ну что я могу, сказать если по делу:
> Отсутствие облаивания (ну это, простите и ежу понятно)
> у собаки хороший потенциал
> но, безграмотно поставлено управление 
> А если не по делу, то это, я так понимаю, Россия, где эксперты (некоторые) готовятся на скорую руку-это раз. Два-лично сам лицезрел как на испытаниях с полным отсутсвием работающих собак, более-менее работающим и по 100!!! баллов ставили. Я думаю, что эксперт поставил такую оценку чисто за потенциал собаки, чтобы не огорчать, так сказать проводника. Но при этом судья однозначно поступил вразрез с нормативом...


Вообще-то судил не российский эксперт,а немецкий,Томас Лапп,чемпион БСП 2006,участник чемпионата мира 2007,это если по делу,а если нет то я так полагаю это прерогатива судьи решать как оценить выступление,я думаю с тем багажом который у него он имеет право на это

----------


## Берн

*Tatjana*, Лапп давал очень подробные и развернутые комментарии своих оценок...Вито он просто поставил 0 баллов за облаивание...снял за медленный отпуск и много снял за отсутствие управления на заднем конвое...если мне память не изменяет...Может, кто-нибудь вспомнит лучше. Честно говоря, работа этой собаки в реале выглядела значительно более убедительно, чем на видео

----------


## Крыска

Я хочу еще добавить,что собака вообще из французского ринга.ИПО я как понимаю с ней стал заниматься Брейкин уже здесь.С управлением и правда проблемы,но пес очень эффектный.Одно из самых запоминающих выступлений в защите.
За теснение снял и еще что то было точно.

----------


## Tatjana

> *Tatjana*, Лапп давал очень подробные и развернутые комментарии своих оценок...Вито он просто поставил 0 баллов за облаивание...снял за медленный отпуск и много снял за отсутствие управления на заднем конвое...если мне память не изменяет...Может, кто-нибудь вспомнит лучше. Честно говоря, работа этой собаки в реале выглядела значительно более убедительно, чем на видео


Я ничего не имею против Вито и против Брейкина! Но судья должен был закончить оценивание, т.к. собака самостоятельно не отпустила рукав. Это даже не подлежит никакому оспариванию. Самая настоящая судейская ошибка!

----------


## Берн

*Tatjana* мне кажется, что в укрытии он отпустил сам...без команды...А Крыска обратно все перепутала...Вито был куплен действительно во Франции, но со сделанным ИПО, а не рингом...делали видимо, на скорую руку...вот и полезли всякие "закидоны", с которыми сейчас Брейкин и борется... :Ap: 
 Лапп, видимо, вообще старался не снимать собак, если они "исправляли" ошибки...был кобель...не помню, кто именно, он гавкнул пару раз в укрытии и ушел к зрителям...потусовался там, потом сам вернулся и продолжил облаивание...Лапп и его не снял...

----------


## Tatjana

*Берн*, я не судила эти соревнования, и конечно, нельзя утверждать на 100%, но на видео хорошо видно, что собака отпустила рукав после отзыва. :Ab: 
Да ладно, пусть останется на совести Лаппа.Он там и без Вито начудил. :Ap:

----------


## Крыска

отпустил после отзыва факт.Но отпустил сразу.
Ну не знаю...разве он с ИПОй был? :0317:

----------


## Воеводская Елена

http://www.chienplus.com/1selectif-rci-2007-2008.htm
CORDIER Magali  	 VITO DE VALSORY  	BA M Rh&#244;ne-Alpes 95 77 92 264
Какая то из квалификаций во Франции :)

Таня, а в чём проблема? Собака же сделала хватку за рукав, а не за другие части тела :) и после команды проводника отпустила. За что его должны были дисквалифицировать?
Из руководства для судей:
//Удержание:...
Ошибочным является:...
•	Легкие прикусывания, сильные прикусывания или хватки ...//


Что касается той собаки, которая после обнаружения фигуранта побежала в толпу, то тут тоже в руководстве всё написано:

//Уход от ПМ: если собака уходит от уже обнаруженного ею ПМ, проводник имеет возможность послать ее на укрытие второй раз. Если собака после этого уверенно остается рядом с ПМ, она получает оценку “недостаточно”, максимально 6.5 баллов. Защитный раздел может быть продолжен. //

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Но спорить с тем, что временами Лапп был Дедом Морозом не буду ;)

----------


## Tatjana

Лена, посмотри не ошибки, а причины дисквалификации. :Ab: 
А Вито - хорошая собака, кто же с этим спорит?!!!



> Но спорить с тем, что временами Лапп был Дедом Морозом не буду ;)


Во-во!

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Таня, не вижу..
//Штрафные баллы на упражнении “удержание и облаивание” за:
- теснение ПМ (напрыгивания, толчки и т.п.) = до 2 баллов
- хватки за рукав = до 9 баллов
- покусы других частей тела, кроме рукава (не путать с толчками) = дисквалификация
Запись в РК: “дисквалификация вследствие неподчинения”; ТСБ – прочерк. Все полученные до этого в других разделах баллы остаются.|||

Здесь по моему чётко прописано, что дисквалификация за покусы "вне рукава" и только.

----------


## Ludok

> http://www.chienplus.com/1selectif-rci-2007-2008.htm
> CORDIER Magali  	 VITO DE VALSORY  	BA M Rh&#244;ne-Alpes 95 77 92 264
> Какая то из квалификаций во Франции :)


ИПО-3. Витошка - ипошный :) 
А в толпу ушел Никита.

----------


## Воеводская Елена

*Ludok*  я в курсе :)

----------


## Irka

блин, скажите спасибо Лаппу, что он не снял Вито и дал досмотреть собаку во всем разделе. Хотя бы теперь и представление имеем и никто не спорит, что собака на самом деле хорошая и вопрос только в треннинге. :)

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, не вижу..
> //Штрафные баллы на упражнении “удержание и облаивание” за:
> - теснение ПМ (напрыгивания, толчки и т.п.) = до 2 баллов
> - хватки за рукав = до 9 баллов
> - покусы других частей тела, кроме рукава (не путать с толчками) = дисквалификация
> Запись в РК: “дисквалификация вследствие неподчинения”; ТСБ – прочерк. Все полученные до этого в других разделах баллы остаются.|||
> 
> Здесь по моему чётко прописано, что дисквалификация за покусы "вне рукава" и только.


Да, действительно так. Я перерыла все положения на эстонском и русском языках. Точного описания, что собака сразу хватает и самостоятельно не отпускает нет. В русском варианте "хватки за рукав", в эстонском "хватка за рукав". Более точно положение не оговаривает такой момент. 
Наверное я ошибаюсь, что это дисквалификация. Но мы напишем письмо в Финляндию Яри Кокконен, который был на последнем семинаре Дигеля по вопросам оценивания. 
Век живи - век учись. Я точно видела, что на ЧМ на видео это было дисквалификацией... неужели что-то путаю. :0183:

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Таня, может на ЧМ собака схватила и после команд не отпустила? В любом случае надо этот вопрос уточнить. Интересно.

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, может на ЧМ собака схватила и после команд не отпустила? В любом случае надо этот вопрос уточнить. Интересно.


Будем ждать ответа от Яри. :Ab:  Мне тоже интересно, потому что я бы собаку сняла. А если я это ошибусь... Мало хорошего. :Ac:

----------


## Воеводская Елена

а вот я нашла в "руководстве" отдельную главу за что может быть дисквалификация:

//29. Дисквалификация 
Дисквалификация участника во время испытаний может быть объявлена РС в разные временные моменты. В зависимости от того, по какой причине произошла дисквалификация, баллы в данном разделе, либо все полученные до этого момента баллы аннулируются. Дисквалификация ведет к снятию собаки, ПР не может дальше участвовать в испытаниях. Однако в награждение он должен, тем не менее, участвовать.
Дисквалификация происходит в следующих случаях:
А) в одном разделе:
•	Собака начинает охотиться во время следовой работы и поставить ее заново на след ПР не удается 
•	Собака покидает проводника или площадку во время проведения испытаний и не возвращается после трех команд ПР 
•	Собака неподконтрольна проводнику (например, на конвоировании) 
•	Собака на защитных упражнениях не отпускает рукав после трех команд ПР 
•	Собака кусает ПМ куда-либо еще кроме рукава 
При дисквалификации по этим причинам все баллы, заработанные собакой до этого момента, в данном разделе аннулируются. В документах за этот раздел не проставляется ни качественная оценка, ни баллы.
Б) все мероприятие:
•	Проблемы поведения и слабость характера 
•	Неспортивное поведение ПР (например, состояние опьянения, спрятанные корм или мотивационный объект) 
•	Нарушение правил Положения 
•	Нарушение закона о защите животных 
•	Нарушение общепринятых правил поведения 
///

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

В прошлом году у нас Ритци за то, что собака, войдя в укрытие, ни разу ни гавкнув, сразу сделала хватку в рукав, собаку тоже не снимал и не дисквалифицировал. Подал знак проводнику, чтобы подходил на точку к укрытию. Собака удерживала хватку. Отпустила рукав по "аусу" проводника. За упражнение - недостаточно. В описании - "собака проявляет излишнюю настойчивость в укрытии". Раздел был продолжен. Работала Лена Жукова и Ремми.
Причем все согласились, что Ритци, если и позволял себе "подарки", то только в ИПО-1, ИПО-3 судил как положено, и дисквалы были.

----------


## Tatjana

Лена, Татьяна, я всё приму к сведению и сделаю поправки в своих взглядах. Но ещё подожду ответа от Яри. :Ab:

----------


## Крыска

> "собака проявляет излишнюю настойчивость в укрытии".


Если я опять не путаю :Ag:  про  Вито это и Лапп сказал.

----------

